# Ph woes... from 7.2 to 8.2 WTH?



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I am rather confused. I made up a jug of conditioned tapwater last night (using API's water conditioner - it is not supposed to alter PH in anyway. It only removes chlorine and chloramine.) I tested the PH of the jug of conditioned water today. The ph is 7.2

I then tested the ph of all three of my tanks. All three of them were 8.2

The 5 g has regular gravel substrate (labeled for aquarium use), a lace rock, and a peice of petrified wood, plus three plants. It is filtered by a biowheel.

The 10 g has 2 silk plants and pea gravel (found at a landscaping place, and rinsed thoroughly) for substrate. It is filtered by a corner filter with filter floss in it.

the 50 g has the same pea gravel substrate, 3 live plants, a bunch of silk and plastic plants, a piece of lace rock, several pieces of granite, several pieces of slate, and 2 pieces of driftwood. It is filtered by a penguin 350 biowheel and a corner filter with filter floss.

What the heck could be causing my ph to go from 7.2 in the bottle, to 8.2 in the tanks?

Any assistance is much appreciated.


Edited to add:
Do you think it is because the water in the tanks is more oxygenated? The water in the bottles was made last night (only a little over 12 hours ago) and sat in the closet with a lid on until I just opened it to test it, today.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you test the gravel to see what it was made of?
Did you test your tap water after letting it sit for 24 hrs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd definitely leave some water sitting for atleast 24 hours....maybe even 36 or more and then test it. Try leaving the lid off (not sure that makes a difference, but it might).


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Alrighty, got new info. Brought a fish home from the LFS today and tested THEIR water (which they told me was not special water. It is just conditioned city tap water) Their water tests at the same PH as mine: 8.2. So I am pretty sure that it's just the oxygenation that is causing the PH to go up.

Nonetheless, I am going to let a bucket of treated tap water sit out for the next few days, just to be doubly sure! I'll check the gravel, too.

Thanks for the suggestions. I am glad this mystery appears to be solved.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its common for water systems to buffer to 7.0 before pumping it, but they use just enough buffer for a few days, its soon used up and pH reverts to whatever it is naturally: higher pH for well water, lower pH for rainwater.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks emc. Helpful info, as usual


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

See if you can get a "water quality report" from your water system, it might let you know what they add.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh hey, now that is an idea. I seem to remember getting a water quality report in the mail. I think I kept it somewhere. Will have a look around. Thanks!


----------

